

A friendlier MIT decisions page - gmaster1440
http://blog.markfayngersh.com/post/2161565834/a-more-social-mit-decisions-page

======
zbanks
Nice to see I'm not the only EA MIT-hopeful on HN! :-)

I like what you did. It's cool to make the stressful process a bit social. I
understand there's not exactly a ton of data to work with, though.

As a general rule with bookmarklets, however, it's good to put the bulk of the
source in an external file that you can update: not only does it make the
bookmark smaller, but it also allows you to push updates seemlessly.

By the way, I was really impressed that they sent out an an email _exactly_
(down to the minute) 1 week before the decision date. They said they'd give us
a week's notice, but who knew it'd be so precise... All of this is causing way
too much anxiety.

Good luck!

~~~
gmaster1440
Likewise :) Yes, I actually tried a load-script-into-head bookmarklet, but it
didn't seem to want to work on chrome (though it worked on safari). If you can
get a snippet working, I'd gladly implement it.

Good luck to you too!

~~~
zbanks
You _do_ load in jquery, why not replace that script URL with your bookmarklet
script?

Script tags aren't subject to cross-domain policies, so you shouldn't have
trouble there. Plus, if they were, you would have seen issues alread.

~~~
gmaster1440
I tried loading the script, but what happened in Chrome is that the whole page
was replaced with the url to the script. In Safari, on the other hand, it
worked perfectly.

~~~
gmaster1440
nvm, got it ;)

------
nolite
Dude! the school colors?!

~~~
gmaster1440
Eh, they change everyday on mit.edu anyway :P

~~~
nolite
Try the logo lab, or if you don't feel like it, the direct download

<http://mit.edu/graphicidentity/logo/forweb.html>

------
bkudria
OK, well _now_ he's definitely getting in.

